# An old old etude from long long ago.



## MJTTOMB

This piece dates back almost a full year, and really marks the beginning of my exploration of the piano as a very technically demanding instrument. There are some moments of relaxation in this piece, but I don't think you'll find many. My alternative, unofficial, quasi-programatic title for this piece is "Danse Grotesque". Link leads to a cheesy recording, attached is the sheet music so that you won't have to ask for it. Feedback greatly appreciated.

Just a not that complaining about poor quality of the recording doesn't count as feedback. I'd rather have somebody completely chew me out for my technical errors than have someone tell me what I already know about the weaknesses of digital renderings.

Cheesy Recording

Many thanks in advance for your feedback.

I've also been posting here for a while and thus feel compelled to share a bit with those of you who care about who exactly I am. Really, in truth I'm nothing more than a 17-year-old kid. I absolutely love music, and I love the act of composition and the discipline of playing piano, and I adore the study of music theory and history. I say this, and it is all true, I'm completely in love. However, I have a dilemma in that I am not truly gifted, regrettably. Wish as I may, I was born with no real innate inspiration. I try not to let this keep me from composing altogether, as that would be tragic for me, but it certainly hinders the process a good deal. As a result, I feel a lot of my work comes off as being cold or emotionless or frankly uninspired, which I can understand. In truth, I have no desire to pursue composition as a career in and of itself, but rather I hope to teach so that maybe I'll run into a truly inspired student one day. I hope if you're actually still reading, this helps you understand my music at least a bit better. I'd be more than willing to share more if anyone asks via PM or any other means.

Thanks again, guys.

Edit: Oh, and I put a picardy third in the rendering because I was in a good mood. Hopefully that won't freak anyone out.


----------



## Aramis

What's so bad about recording quality? It is much more clear than many professional recordings from 40's-50's or some live stuff. Even cheapest modern recording equipment can do the thing.



> However, I have a dilemma in that I am not truly gifted, regrettably. Wish as I may, I was born with no real innate inspiration.





> keep me from composing altogether, as that would be tragic for me


How can you have no innate inspiration and find not composiong tragic? The great architect of the universe gave no thirst for those who are not able to drink. If you have erection that means you can make love, if you feel real need to express yourself with music then you are able to do it. Och, me so clever. I will soon have more witty sententions that Oscar Wilde.

The etude is not bad, you could revise the score and re-record it in new version.


----------



## teknoaxe

I actually liked it quite a lot. Maybe it's just my simpleton brain, but I actually could pick out the melody and harmonies pretty easily and they kept my attention without forcing me to struggle. That doesn't mean it's "catchy" but I can appreciate when the melody stands out to me. It helps make the song memorable.


----------



## Rasa

6/8, Tempo di Valse?


----------



## MJTTOMB

Rasa said:


> 6/8, Tempo di Valse?


That's actually a good point. I feel quite stupid for that hahah.


----------



## Rasa

Some peole are going to fall face first into the floor while their partners cartwheel over them


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili

MJTTOMB said:


> This piece dates back almost a full year, and really marks the beginning of my exploration of the piano as a very technically demanding instrument. There are some moments of relaxation in this piece, but I don't think you'll find many. My alternative, unofficial, quasi-programatic title for this piece is "Danse Grotesque". Link leads to a cheesy recording, attached is the sheet music so that you won't have to ask for it. Feedback greatly appreciated.
> 
> Just a not that complaining about poor quality of the recording doesn't count as feedback. I'd rather have somebody completely chew me out for my technical errors than have someone tell me what I already know about the weaknesses of digital renderings.
> 
> Cheesy Recording
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your feedback.
> 
> I've also been posting here for a while and thus feel compelled to share a bit with those of you who care about who exactly I am. Really, in truth I'm nothing more than a 17-year-old kid. I absolutely love music, and I love the act of composition and the discipline of playing piano, and I adore the study of music theory and history. I say this, and it is all true, I'm completely in love. However, I have a dilemma in that I am not truly gifted, regrettably. Wish as I may, I was born with no real innate inspiration. I try not to let this keep me from composing altogether, as that would be tragic for me, but it certainly hinders the process a good deal. As a result, I feel a lot of my work comes off as being cold or emotionless or frankly uninspired, which I can understand. In truth, I have no desire to pursue composition as a career in and of itself, but rather I hope to teach so that maybe I'll run into a truly inspired student one day. I hope if you're actually still reading, this helps you understand my music at least a bit better. I'd be more than willing to share more if anyone asks via PM or any other means.
> 
> Thanks again, guys.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I put a picardy third in the rendering because I was in a good mood. Hopefully that won't freak anyone out.


Pointless drivel at its best.

What in the world was that, that was instead of chopped liver, Chopped Chopin.

Taking some ideas from Chopin, and creating a work that has no balance, emotion, point, basically a drivel. The piece becomes shaky and full of dizziness s it progresses from a poorly conceived and uninspiring melody. Then it goes further on with jolts of twiggy emotionless ad purposeless ideas that say nothing to the listener.

Well this is just some of my take on your piece.

But I would say this, you clearly have some ability though very remote, to compose music, way , and I say way more then this Aramis guy, who should be doing anything else but music.

Hope to hear one inspiring and moving work by you so I could give you some feedback.


----------



## Rasa

MJTTOMB takes a punch, who is next on Saul D's hitlist?


----------



## Aramis

It's your turn, MJTTOMB  

Saul The Avenger - in theaters!


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Jesus... can we stop this Fitality combat of death..(there's no other name i can call it). Atleast take a break, jesus. The last few compositions threads were just posted by rage. Gosh...


----------



## Yoshi

Prepare yourself Rasa 

I liked that Etude by the way.


----------



## MJTTOMB

I wrote this a good year ago at the least.

Drivel or not, I wrote it and I'm proud of it, and I'm sorry you don't like it.

And at any rate, I'm glad that my work is pointless drivel at its best! At least it's not pointless drivel at its worst, eh?


----------



## Sarabande

I liked it, it was pretty good


----------



## emiellucifuge

It is actually a very decent piece. A tasteful melody and a very calm and restrained feel.


----------



## chopinsky

I think that your piece is good but that there could also be some room for improvement. If I were you, I might take a second look at it, now that you have more experience. Although, I wouldn't change it too much in a way that it becomes a different piece, but perhaps use what you have learned within the year since first writing it to come up with something even better. Just some advice.


----------

